# Palantíri



## gimli_alvevenn (Feb 24, 2002)

I have been reading around lately, and the thing I now find most fascinating is "the seven stones of seeing", the Palantíri's, made by Fëanor. In the book Unfinished tales I read that the stones are Underestimated by the High council (Elrond, Gandalf, Galadriel...)
In this topic I have some question I would like your opinion -

- How important are the stones, comparing to the ring of power?

- Does anyone know the history of the stones? 
(I haven't read silmarillion yet)

- What happened to the stone of Osgiliath, the greatest of the seven stones?

- What happened to the Ithil stone, which was in Bara-dûr?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gimli_alvevenn _
> *I have been reading around lately, and the thing I now find most fascinating is "the seven stones of seeing", the Palantíri's, made by Fëanor. In the book Unfinished tales I read that the stones are Underestimated by the High council (Elrond, Gandalf, Galadriel...)
> In this topic I have some question I would like your opinion -
> 
> ...


----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2002)

Forodwaith saw the loss of some.


----------



## baraka (Feb 26, 2002)

*Fact*

Actually i think it´s not a fact that Feanor made them. Although it´s very likely that he created them. What other elf ever created anything important other than Feanor.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Fact*



> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *Actually i think it´s not a fact that Feanor made them. Although it´s very likely that he created them. What other elf ever created anything important other than Feanor. *




umm celembrimbor, eol and many others. Like Turgon with Gondolin.


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 27, 2002)

No, it is definitely believed that Feanor made them. I posted a thread on the same subject called 'The Eighth Palantiri!'. The stone of Osgiliath was not the greatest for the masterstone was. The masterstone (or the eighth palantiri) was located on Tol Eressae. I believe only the strongest like Sauron and Feanor and the Valar could actually control them!


----------



## baraka (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Fact*



> umm celembrimbor, eol and many others. Like Turgon with Gondolin.



Celebrimor was Feanor grandson, it´s in the family. He was helped by Sauron in the lore of making the rings.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Fact*



> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *
> 
> Celebrimor was Feanor grandson, it´s in the family. He was helped by Sauron in the lore of making the rings. *




not in the 3. Yeah but i beleive it was feanor who made them or Aule.


----------



## baraka (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Fact*



> not in the 3. Yeah but i beleive it was feanor who made them or Aule.



I didn´t meant that Sauron helped Celebrimor forge the rings themselves but in the lore he taught Celebrimor.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Fact*



> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *
> 
> I didn´t meant that Sauron helped Celebrimor forge the rings themselves but in the lore he taught Celebrimor. *



]


That is right he never sore the 3.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Mar 4, 2002)

Feanor made the stones. They were described as one of his lesser creations, next to the Silmarils of course. They were one of gifts of the Eldar to the men of Numenore I believe.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 17, 2018)

The Palantíri were quite the communication tools, and the chapter in Unfinished Tales explains their workings rather well. The strength of mind when using them came in to play where one wanted to portray something to another. When Sauron gained the Ithil Stome from Monas Ithil, he was able to hold sway over Denethor using the Anor stone. Denethor was a strong mind, but was worn down and eventually broken by Sauron as they sparred through the stones.

Saruman thought he coud match Sauron and used the Orthanc stone, but he gradually fell under Sauron's spell even as he thought it was some alliance to share poaer. When Aragorn used the recovered Orthanc Stone at Helms Deep, he was able to wrest control away from Sauron and proclaimed himself as Isildur's heir, infuriating Sauron and causing him to start hsi assault on Minas Tirith sooner than planned. Once Aragorn had control, he saw the approach of the Corsairs of Umbar, and it was then he decided to take the Paths of the Dead.

Quite interesting, the Palantíri!


----------

